# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Any plans for underfloor entrance ?

## wee willy

Could anyone steer me to plans for the Darlington inspire under floor entrance please 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## fatshark

Dartington!

The original design (or at least the first I'm aware of is from Graham White of Edinburgh BKA ... diagrams, not plans) or you could try here (plans) and here (improvements)

----------


## wee willy

> Dartington!
> 
> The original design (or at least the first I'm aware of is from Graham White of Edinburgh BKA ... diagrams, not plans) or you could try here (plans) and here (improvements)


Cheers for that . Ive run out of floors and couldnt for the life of me find the original diagram . 
Mine are modified by the addition of a 1/4 plinth all round to give more room under the frames ,  one bee space isnt sufficient in my experience .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## fatshark

Yes, mine also have a 20mm surround which don't result in any brace comb.
I much prefer a 9mm high entrance as well - easier to block with a simple L-shaped piece of wood which can be screwed in place for transport.

----------


## wee willy

> Yes, mine also have a 20mm surround which don't result in any brace comb.
> I much prefer a 9mm high entrance as well - easier to block with a simple L-shaped piece of wood which can be screwed in place for transport.


 doesnt show the depth but free movement is the object. Like wise,  no problems with burr comb ! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Adam

I find the entrance block of a National rather an inadequate design as a way of sealing up a hive before transportation - the dimension of the wood has to be exact - and it never seems to be that's if you can find one. And if the brood box was to move, then the block might well fall out - so I usually finish up taping the entrance up with gaffa tape instead. the kewl floor design means that the strip of wood to seal it up does not have to be an exact fit - it can be a bit sloppy - provided there is a way of holding it in place. Maybe a brass or stainless steel piano hinge could be used along the width of the entrance so the wood is never lost? And then the opened up entrance could act as a landing board?

----------

